# Sundown -night- 12/15/07



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

Kinda last minute but Ill be @ Sundown tonight. Black and white coat, white pants, grey K-2's. Say hi if you see me.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll be scanning tickets so maybe I'll see you while I'm working.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

cool


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

I did a half day there this morning and it was pretty good, but got pretty busy by late morning. Have fun.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Taking Tim out to try his new boots!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2007)

Have fun, the crowds should be lighter in the evening!


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

You're probably already there. I left around 4:30 this afternoon. My daughter's first day of the season and she did *awesome*! They were making snow all over Sunnyside and bombing the snot out of Gunbarrel.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> You're probably already there. I left around 4:30 this afternoon. My daughter's first day of the season and she did *awesome*! They were making snow all over Sunnyside and bombing the snot out of Gunbarrel.



Glad you guys made it over there today.  I hope you didn't have to park too far away and that the lift line wasn't too long.  I was looking for you guys, but I guess not hard enough...


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> You're probably already there. I left around 4:30 this afternoon. My daughter's first day of the season and she did *awesome*! They were making snow all over Sunnyside and bombing the snot out of Gunbarrel.



Glad to hear she was doing well! We were there from around 6:30-9:30 and they were doing alot of grooming. Tim and I also picked up our Savings cards, which'll be nice for weeknight runs.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> You're probably already there. I left around 4:30 this afternoon. My daughter's first day of the season and she did *awesome*! They were making snow all over Sunnyside and bombing the snot out of Gunbarrel.



I thought I saw someone that resembled you(recognized your outfit) there today with a little girl, now I know it was you. You were walking out the lodge and I was walking in. Seeing I have never met you or really seen you other than in the pics and videos on here so I didn't want to look like a fool asking someone if they were Greg.


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Glad to hear she was doing well! We were there from around 6:30-9:30 and they were doing alot of grooming. Tim and I also picked up our Savings cards, which'll be nice for weeknight runs.


Missed ya!  I was running the Magic Carpet 6-9:20PM, then was sent over to Lift 1 to scan around 9:30PM.  Sorry!  Sounds like you're enjoying Sundown though!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 16, 2007)

severine said:


> Missed ya!  I was running the Magic Carpet 6-9:20PM, then was sent over to Lift 1 to scan around 9:30PM.  Sorry!  Sounds like you're enjoying Sundown though!



Yeah, I was looking out for ya! Sorry we missed each other! I'm having a good time at Sundown. I was really surprised to find that it's only 35 minutes from our house, making it only second to Blandford in distance. It's nice to have a small mountain that's so close and has a good variety of terrain. We hung around on Canyon -> Ehibition most of the night, mainly because Temp. & Sting. were both a shooting gallery, but also just to mess around and practice new things. I figured out how to ski backwards, and while it wasn't too hard on the flat stuff it made me dizzy :-o. Also spent alot of time getting comfortable with jumps, as my feet leaving the ground always made me a little nervous in the past. By the end of the night I was hucking myself off anything I could find! (Dude, I got like...3 feet of air there...)


----------



## severine (Dec 16, 2007)

It did get a little crazy Sat night.  Soon they'll be fully open though and that should help spread out the crowds a little more.  Skiing backwards?!  I'm impressed!  I think I need to work on my landing technique for jumps, too.   LOL!  I have some things I need to work on before jumps, though...


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, I was looking out for ya! Sorry we missed each other! I'm having a good time at Sundown. I was really surprised to find that it's only 35 minutes from our house, making it only second to Blandford in distance. It's nice to have a small mountain that's so close and has a good variety of terrain. We hung around on Canyon -> Ehibition most of the night, mainly because Temp. & Sting. were both a shooting gallery, but also just to mess around and practice new things. I figured out how to ski backwards, and while it wasn't too hard on the flat stuff it made me dizzy :-o. Also spent alot of time getting comfortable with jumps, as my feet leaving the ground always made me a little nervous in the past. By the end of the night I was hucking myself off anything I could find! (Dude, I got like...3 feet of air there...)



Glad to hear you guys have learned to appreciate the mighty Ski Sundown. By the end of this week, you should be able to see the whole set up as they will be seeding bumps this week and opening Gunbarrel by the weekend in all likeliness. I think you guys will like the low angle bumps on Exhibition. They are a perfect way to practice moguls without needing to commit to a steep pitch. You can eventually graduate to Nor'easter which is still pretty flat but normally has some gnarley larger bumps. And if you guys are ever there during the daylight hours, we'll have to go exploring in the woods.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Glad to hear you guys have learned to appreciate the mighty Ski Sundown. By the end of this week, you should be able to see the whole set up as they will be seeding bumps this week and opening Gunbarrel by the weekend in all likeliness. I think you guys will like the low angle bumps on Exhibition. They are a perfect way to practice moguls without needing to commit to a steep pitch. You can eventually graduate to Nor'easter which is still pretty flat but normally has some gnarley larger bumps. And if you guys are ever there during the daylight hours, we'll have to go exploring in the woods.



Hmmm.... Explore in the woods, you say? Ok, Mr. Administrator, you've pulled my arm.... :razz:


----------



## Paul (Dec 17, 2007)

Aww shiat, Greg, that WAS you. I'm pretty sure I saw you and Abby heading out. We were there from 1 to around 4 then went out to the lot to change back into Civilian garb. We then went back in to poke around for last-minute stocking stuffers in the shop. As we were walking in I think I saw you. It was one of those "Hmm, that's Greg....hey!" moments. I think I saw Brian as well, but again, from a little distance and it didn't really register until too late.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think I saw Brian as well, but again, from a little distance and it didn't really register until too late.



I left around 4 so it's quite possible.


----------



## Paul (Dec 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I left around 4 so it's quite possible.



The more I think about it, I'm almost positive. You were checking in with the scanners, rockin' the Johnny Cash apparel.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul said:


> Aww shiat, Greg, that WAS you. I'm pretty sure I saw you and Abby heading out. We were there from 1 to around 4 then went out to the lot to change back into Civilian garb. We then went back in to poke around for last-minute stocking stuffers in the shop. As we were walking in I think I saw you. It was one of those "Hmm, that's Greg....hey!" moments. I think I saw Brian as well, but again, from a little distance and it didn't really register until too late.



Say hello next time! I also saw AZer Catul with his daughter on Saturday. He was leaving as we were just getting stared.


----------



## Paul (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> Say hello next time! I also saw AZer Catul with his daughter on Saturday. He was leaving as we were just getting stared.



If my brain were engaged, I would have. It just didn't click until a few minutes later. Kinda like in the movies, where someone walks past something unexpected, and just acts like its nothing unusual, until it registers...

Yeah, I can be a little slow on the uptake, sometimes.


----------

